# précuiterie



## Janacka

Bonjour,

Pourriez-vous m'aider à trouver la définition d'un mot?

Dans un documentaire, un témoin de la 2ème guerre mondiale parle des camps d'officier, et il prononce dans une phrase le mot "précuiterie". Dans le scénario on écrit:
_"J’ai travaillé dans *une précuiterie*, ensuite j’ai travaillé dans un autre commando, on abattait des arbres dans les forêts où on dégageait des routes quand, etc."_
Je n'ai trouvé nulle part ce mot. S'il s'agit de la faute de frappe, quel est le mot correct?

Merci!


----------



## SergueiL

Une briqueterie ?
Ça ferait une sacrée faute de frappe...


----------



## plantin

Biscuiterie, fruiterie sont apparemment les seuls mots français se terminant par -uiterie.
Considérons -terie, ce qui est vraisemblable car c'est  une terminaison classique pour une installation industrielle ou commerciale, les voici : bijouterie, bimbeloterie, biscotterie, bonneterie, buffleterie, charcuterie, charpenterie, chocolaterie, cimenterie, clouterie, corseterie, dentisterie, ébénisterie, ferblanterie, friterie, ganterie, graineterie, herboristerie, laiterie, lunetterie, lampisterie, malterie, minoterie, miroiterie, mousqueterie, paneterie, papeterie, parqueterie, pelleterie, saboterie.
Rien qui corresponde, même de loin...


----------



## Kwistax

S'il s'agit d'un prisonnier de guerre français dans un camp allemand, il est fort possible que, soit parce qu'il ne connait pas l'allemand, soit par moquerie, il traduise Bäckerei par cuiterie et donc "Vorbäckerei" par précuiterie, ce qui est la traduction littérale. Autrement dit, il s'agirait d'un atelier de boulangerie où on précuit le pain.

A noter que si le verbe vorbacken existe, j'ignore si le substantif Vorbäkerei existe... Mais le contexte laisse penser qu'il s'agit bien de cela.


----------



## Janacka

Merci pour votre réponse.  
Je suis d'accord avec vous, le thème est tellement grave et faire une faute pareille, c'est inconvenant.

Merci à tous!


----------



## Kwistax

Tu as lu mon post? Je ne pense pas que ce soit une faute. Le prisonnier sait bien de quoi il parle tout de même!


----------



## Bezoard

SergueiL said:


> Une briqueterie ?
> Ça ferait une sacrée faute de frappe...


C'est aussi à briqueterie que j'ai immédiatement pensé. Grosse faute écrite mais ressemblance possible à l'oral.


Kwistax said:


> S'il s'agit d'un prisonnier de guerre français dans un camp allemand, il est fort possible que, soit parce qu'il ne connait pas l'allemand, soit par moquerie, il traduise Bäckerei par cuiterie et donc "Vorbäckerei" par précuiterie, ce qui est la traduction littérale. Autrement dit, il s'agirait d'un atelier de boulangerie où on précuit le pain.
> 
> A noter que si le verbe vorbacken existe, j'ignore si le substantif Vorbäkerei existe... Mais le contexte laisse penser qu'il s'agit bien de cela.


S'il traduit Bäckerei par cuiterie c'est qu'il ne connaît pas l'allemand, ni le français !
Vorbäkerei n'a pas l'air bien courant non plus !


----------



## Kwistax

Moi, je ferai confiance à ce type qui parle. C'est un mot qu'il a appris dans le camp, certainement. On imagine que c'est ainsi que les prisonniers de ce camp désignaient leur boulot.
Il peut très bien avoir travaillé dans une bäckerei (littéralement "cuiterie"), mais à un poste ou l'on précuisait le pain. Il en découle que, dans le jargon du camp, cet endroit est désigné sous le nom de précuiterie. Ça me semble parfaitement admissible.

On pourrait admettre une erreur à l'audition, mais ce mot a été retranscrit tel quel. L'erreur est donc exclue, ama.


----------



## plantin

Kwistax said:


> un poste ou l'on précuisait le pain


Ça se précuit, le pain ? A part de nos jours pour le congeler ensuite, je ne vois pas cette opération se faire dans un camp de prisonniers.


> mais ce mot a été retranscrit tel quel


Justement, retranscrit de quoi ? Autre chose qui m'intrigue: Janacka parle de "scénario" pour un documentaire... Un scénario pour une fiction, je comprends, mais pour un documentaire ? De quoi s’agit-il exactement ? Est-ce vraiment un dialogue que devaient suivre des "acteurs" ?  L'avez-vous sous les yeux sous forme de texte original, rédigé avant le tournage comme il se doit pour un scénario ? Ne serait-ce pas plutôt une transcription de la bande-son, voire de sous-titres, auquel cas une erreur à l'audition est toujours possible ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce terme n'étant mentionné dans aucun dictionnaire, je rejoins l'hypothèse de Kwistax sur un terme inventé par les prisonniers pour qualifier leur travail. Je ne suis en revanche pas convaincu qu'il s'agisse de (pré)cuisson de pain. Je pencherais plutôt pour une fabrication de briques de construction voire de briquettes de charbon, dont la fabrication se fait en plusieurs étapes, en plusieurs « cuissons ».


----------



## Kwistax

Il est vrai qu'il y a pas mal d'inconnues. De quelle nationalité est le prisonnier et par qui était-il fait prisonnier?J'ai construit mon hypothèse à partir de l'allemand Bäckerei... C'est peut-être tout à fait autre chose, et pourquoi pas des briques? Le documentaire en question devrait l'expliciter, non?
A noter tout de même que le mot biscuiterie est construit sur cuiterie, la racine cuiterie a-t-elle existé seule, je l'ignore.


----------



## Bezoard

Maître Capello said:


> Je pencherais plutôt pour une fabrication de *briques* de construction voire de briquettes de charbon, dont la fabrication se fait en plusieurs étapes, en plusieurs « cuissons ».


Tout cela se fait justement dans une *briqueterie* !


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, mais il peut aussi y avoir deux bâtiments : la « précuiterie » qui sèche et précuit les briques et la briqueterie proprement dite qui les cuit vraiment.


----------



## Bezoard

Kwistax said:


> A noter tout de même que le mot biscuiterie est construit sur cuiterie, la racine cuiterie a-t-elle existé seule, je l'ignore.


Non, _biscuiterie_ est construit sur _biscuit_.
Non, pas de _cuiterie_ seule à ma connaissance.


----------



## Kwistax

(bis)cuiterie vient de (bis)cuit (cuit deux fois). Cuiterie est donc bien la "substantification" de l'adjectif cuit. Du coup, précuiterie, si on admet qu'il s'agit d'un jargon de prisonniers, reste du français grammaticalement correct.
bis-cuit - pré-cuit donnent bis-cuitrie - pré-cuiterie

Je vois bien ce terme employé dnas le cadre d'une fabrique de briques effectivement.


----------



## Bezoard

_Biscuiterie_ et même, jadis, _chaircuiterie_, laissent penser que _cuiterie_ serait morphologiquement acceptable (plutôt que grammaticalement correct). Ça ne veut pas dire qu'il existe, ni dans le lexique commun, ni même dans la bouche du mystérieux prisonnier. Mais bon, nous sommes en pleines conjectures ; laissons à Janacka le soin de nous en dire plus.


----------



## Bezoard

Kwistax said:


> (bis)cuiterie vient de (bis)cuit (cuit deux fois). Cuiterie est donc bien la "substantification" de l'adjectif cuit.


Non. Je le répète, _biscuiterie_ est formé très tardivement (XVIIIe siècle pour la porcelaine, XIXe siècle pur le gâteau) sur le mot entier _biscuit_ qui est très ancien (avant le XVIe siècle), de même qu'on trouve aujourd'hui _biscotterie_, formé sur le mot _biscotte_ (doublet de _biscuit_), sans qu'on en déduise que _cotterie_ est un mot français.


----------



## Janacka

Je pense qu'il faut mettre les choses au clair. Je suis désolée...
Plantin a raison, il s'agit de la transcription (faite après le tournage) où il y a pas mal de fautes de frappe. Par exemple: Ver Marthe, c'est Wehrmacht etc. 
Le documentaire s'appelle J'attendrai et vous pouvez voir la bande-annonce sur Internet. Il se peut que vous trouviez le film complet avec toutes les interviews. L'homme qui prononce la phrase avec "précuiterie" est René de Obaldia, membre de l'Académie française, donc il est certain qu'il prononce correctement. Cependant, je n'arrive pas à distinguer des sons, je ne suis pas locutrice native malheureusement...


----------



## Kwistax

Je ne trouve pas trace de ce documentaire "j'attendrai"... Tu as un lien?

La page Wiki de Réné de Obaldia dit qu'il a travaillé dans une briqueterie. Bon, il semblerait que le mystère soit levé.


Il grandit à Amiens (lycée Louis-Thuillier) et Paris (lycée Condorcet) avant d'être mobilisé en 1940. Fait prisonnier, il est envoyé au stalag VIII C (Sagan). Il est affecté à la briqueterie de Kransdyhernfurt le 26 juin 1940, puis à un commando à Auras-sur-Oder, le 6 octobre 1940, pour un nettoyage de forêt.


----------

